# Looking to build a new garage door



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

I need to replace our existing garage door and am considering building it myself, considering the replacement cost seems to start around $500, w/o windows. This will probably me a early-mid summer project.

My thoughts/plans.
Size: - 6.5' x 8' x 1.75" thick
Style: Typical 4 x 4 panel style door - top row being glass
Material: Pine framing w/ 1/4" ply sandwiching 1/2" pieces of styrofoam sheathing. I also have a local supplier for the tempered glass I'd use.
Hardware: Replace all except springs; found decent on-line source
Finish: Exterior paint
Other: Relatively low ceiling (~7') w/garage door opener.

I'd build the door in four sections, w/top section having the windows.
I choose pine, which I can get from a nearby sawmill, over WOak to keep the weight down, but, are there other materials to consider.
The door is on the back of the house and not viewable from street.

Questions:
If door opener is to be used is there really a need (requirement) to have a lock on the door as well?
I have a set of Freud R/S bits http://routerbitworld.com/Freud-99-261-Ogee-Rail-and-Stile-Bit-Set-with-1-2-p/freud 99-261.htm I believe) which I'm planning on using, by routing the stiles twice. 
Freud has a set of Entry Door bits (99-268 for $200) http://routerbitworld.com/Freud-99-268-Ogee-Entry-Interior-Door-Router-bit-p/freud 99-268.htm which would make creating an extended length tenon on the rail ends easier, but, is it worth the cost?

Has anyone built themselves a garage door?

Any tips/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

ThankX in advance,
Ron


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Ron; IMHO buy em, I truly dont see being able to bild em for 500. You can go to Home Dump and get insulated Aluminum set for less than u can bild and they have NO Maintainence.


----------



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

skymaster said:


> Ron; IMHO buy em, I truly dont see being able to bild em for 500. You can go to Home Dump and get insulated Aluminum set for less than u can bild and they have NO Maintainence.


Skymaster,

I'd agree w/the No maintaince aspect, but, I may have been low on the procing. I stopped at a Lowe's on the way home tonight. The Basic 
Model 300 8'x7', insulated (~R-9) w/windows runs almost $700 + tax.

The R-factor of my styrofoam filled door would probably be R-5 or so.

Am I missing something, costwise?

My cost estimate:
Pine ~50 bf of 8/4 materiral ...... $100
1/4" ply - 2 sheets ..................... 50
1/2 styrofoam insulation .............. 20
Hardware ................................ 100
Labor FREE, but, I'm not cheap 
Paint ....................................... 30
Total .................................... $300

Seems to me if I'm willing to spend the time I could save a couple hundred dollars and maybe acquire another tool in the process.
Possibly a real drill press for drilling our the mortises.

Again, if I'm really missing something here, please enlighten me.

ThankX,
Ron


----------

